
Ask HN: How to access vagrant from browser in localhost? - rawmainb
In vagrant, set hostname as test.my.domain. Installed an application in it. Want to access it from browser as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;test.my.domain. Except set &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts, is there any tools for mapping it?<p>&#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts example<p>```
192.168.1.100 test.my.domain
```
======
fabrixxm
[https://github.com/cogitatio/vagrant-
hostsupdater](https://github.com/cogitatio/vagrant-hostsupdater)

------
fsck0ff
[https://github.com/mattes/vagrant-dnsmasq](https://github.com/mattes/vagrant-
dnsmasq)

~~~
rawmainb
It looks good. But showing: This repository has been archived by the owner. It
is now read-only.

------
rawmainb
It doesn't support markdown.

